# question on loft? is 2 deg alot?



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

does 2 deg make a big diff? I have a 15* 3w that I like. I also have a 17* 4w. should I take that out and put my 19* 5w ? I also have a 19* hybrid I could stick in the bag.


same question about my wedges. I have a 56 and 58 that I like would it be a waste of club to keep them both in?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's hard to suggest an answer for this without knowing your golf game pretty well. It's something you need to decide based on whether one club is more useful or maybe based on whether you hit one better than the other.

Two degrees might not be a lot in the case of the woods, but the shorter length of the hybrid might make a difference in how easily you hit it. It also might make a difference in how far you hit it. I have chosen a hybrid as a replacement for my 5 wood because I hit it MUCH more consistantly, though a somewhat shorter distance.

On the other hand, how you use your wedges may give you more of an advantage with a 56 degree and 58 degree set. Since there seems to be quite a trend in reinforcing our wedge selection, I have been looking at how to equip myself in that regard too and which set of two or three suits me and my game best.

Of those you mentioned, the 56 degree is probably a sand wedge and the 58 degree is probably a lob wedge. Look at the overall design like the size of the flange and the bounce angle. If the 56 is effective from sand, but you can also hit it well from grass, maybe you wouldn't need the 58 and could look for a 60 degree to give you a good spread of lofts. On the other hand, if you can't hit the 56 like a lob wedge with satisfactory results, you might wish to keep that 58 degree wedge just for the lob shots we all seem to find ourselves hitting so frequently these days.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Which do you hit better, the 3wd or 4wd? Take the better one. I have a 4wd and a 7wd. The 4wd gets nice height and thus more carry and more distance than my 3rd. I still get 220 off the tee with it. The 7wd is ideal for when I'm in the rough with 200 to the green, it gets me up close or even on sometimes.

As for the 56d and 58d, yes, what a waste!

I have a 52d and a 58d, then a 3 iron-pw.

My 52d goes from 50-100yds, my 58d used from 0-60 and from the sand/rough.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

This has been covered pretty well, but I can add a little to this. In my opinion, there isn't much point in cvarrying a 3 wood, and a 4 wood. The difference in distance is only going to be about 5-10 yards maybe.. So for this decision, you should go with the club that you best and most often. I was in a similar postion between a 5 wood, and a 3 wood some time ago. What I decided, is that there isn't a shot I can hit with my 5, than I can't hit with my 3. The 5 wood was also putting in between distances more than I liked. With irons, this isn't a problem, but woods tend to be a bit more touchy. So I just carry a 3 wood up to this day. Now, I don't6 know what your abilities are, but go with what ever club you feel will do the best, the highest number of times.

Hybrids are a long iron replacement. So if you have trouble controlling your long irons, then yes, by all means put the Hybrid in your bag. They can be easily hit from fairways, and can stop a ball on the green. They can also be hit from various situations, so they're very versatile.

Having both wedges is fine, IMO, but it really depends on your short game. This is a highly personal thing, and no one advice is right here. The 56 will be better from the fairway, and will be good from low lipped bunkers. It will land softly on the green, and have enough spin to be stopped almost anywhere. The 56 will also travel further, than the 58.

The 58 will be a bit harder to hit from the fairway, but will land softer, and with more roll. So on a backslopping green, this woud be a good club to use. It is also effective from deeper bunkers. It is a good club to hit flop shots with as well. This club will go a bit shorter than the 56, but can still be hit up to 60 yards controllablly. 

There's my 2 Yen.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

the real question is, how far can he comfortably hit his 56d? And how far does his 90% pw go? Likely there is a significant gap.

I used to have a PW and a 60d, so my PW went from 90-115, but my 60 could not get over 70-75 on a big hit.

so now I have a 52 and a 58, which really removed that gap. 58d goes from sand-55, the 52d goes from 40-100, and the pw from 90-115.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies . I hit my 3w pretty well, so I'm keeping it and taking the 4w out. as far as wedges, my pw is 45deg my gap is 50, 56 and I will go with my 60 and take out the 58. thanks for the help


----------

